# Excise Taxes Sequestered?



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

the obama administration has issued a sequester order for the excise taxes collected on hunting, fishing, firearms, and archery equipment. these tax dollars are NOT part of the general fund nor are they considered general revenue. i am contacting my representative and senators informing them that in my opinion these funds need to be released to the states for the purposes intended under the pittman-robertson act and related legislation.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

PLEASE give me pointers to where this was released.

This terrorist administration needs to be stopped.

Don't you wish you had voted for an American?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's a link for more information.

http://www.nwtf.org/articles.php?id...ge&utm_medium=article&utm_campaign=news-event


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

California Governor Gray Davis, and the super majority (And Super corrupt) Democrats running this state into Bankruptcy, figured out how to generate more money for their "Social(ist)" programs. The leftists saw all the money in the fund for the DFG and moved it into the general fund. Now DFG is required to submit proposal for their funding every year like Accounting does. My hunting license no longer goes to Fish and Wildlife but to the Low Lifes who suck at the teat of government.


In the dark of night they pull off this stuff and the Left Media never informs the public.

Sad as I watch my country turn into another Turd World Cesspool.


----------

